# Best set-up for a steelhead beginner



## tracksonly (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi all,
I'd like to start fishing the Ausable river, but I don't know a good starting point. I'm interested in either fly fishing or conventional rod-reel fishing. I know it's a pretty general question, but any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I started fishing for steelhead 40 years ago using Mepps spinners, size 3 or 4. 7 foot medium-lite spinning rod and reel with a good drag, 12-14 # line. Silver plated, not nickel, spinner blade with flourescent green, hot pink, or chartreause tape on the back of the blade. Toss them upstream and across and retrieve close to cover near the river bottom. Hang on!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Want a good starting point? Just go up there, park at one of the accesses, and start walking around. You'll see other guys in some holes, note if they're fighting a fish, or have fish on ropes. Or just note what/where they're fishing. A good starting rig would be a 9-10' med rod, with a med-sized spinning reel, with a good drag, 6lb line, and a drift-rig. Dime-sized spawnbags and corkies w/waxworms will get you through most situations, as well as hardware, mentioned above.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have yet to see someone nowadays get a steelhead with 12-14 lb line and a 7 ft rod. Maybe flourocarbon if you get incredibly lucky but I use a 10ft medium action rod and my mainline consists of 8lb Trilene XL and my leader line is 6 lb P-line flourocarbon.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I have yet to see someone nowadays get a steelhead with 12-14 lb line and a 7 ft rod. Maybe flourocarbon if you get incredibly lucky but I use a 10ft medium action rod and my mainline consists of 8lb Trilene XL and my leader line is 6 lb P-line flourocarbon.


That's because very few fishermen nowdays fish with spinners on a 7 ft. rod with 12-14 lb. line. Steelhead are not line shy when using hardware. I can attest to this from the few hundred or so steel I've taken over the last 40 years using this set-up.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I agree with Skipper on the heavier line when throwing hardware, most guys who have never thrown it do not know how hard a river steelhead blasts a spinner or spoon or quartered-plug, they hit to kill. And on a river like the Au Sable, which is absolutely FULL of wood, it's handy on really puttin' the screws to a fish, and hardware seems to attract larger then average fish, especially big males. I've got 8lb on my casting rod right now, and am confident in it. But I'll be putting on a bit heavier line here shortly, as that reel is due for a change.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

It's not a matter of landing or playing the fish, but more so the fact that with the heavier line, the lure is easier to pull off the snags. Like was mentioned, steel are not line shy with hardware. When throwing spinners that retail for close to $3 each, it's nice to be able to get em' back now and then. I make my own for a fraction of that, but for the guys starting out, this is my best advice for hooking steelhead without going through the arduous task of learning how to drift bait or flies.


----------



## tracksonly (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's help. One quick question...Do I need a leader line?


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

tracksonly said:


> Thanks for everyone's help. One quick question...Do I need a leader line?


It depends on which method of fishing that you prefer. If you are going to fish with flies with conventional fly tackle, then yes, you will need a leader line. This type of leader will be a tapered leader which is attached to the flyline with either a nail knot or tube knot, or by using a welded loop on the fly line. The leader size is determined by the size of fly you want to cast, and by the size of fish you want to catch. If using flies with spinning tackle, then a leader line will be used to attach the fly to the main line. If you prefer to toss hardware, my suggestion is to tie the lure directly to the main line. This will insure that the lure will retain all of its intended action.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

yep i wouldnt worry about line size with hardware either.....id start out throwing cheap cranks spinners or spoons though until you find the snags......maxima is hard to beet as far as line goes....

but if you try bottom bouncing check your leader often.....and stay as light as you can with the pencil wieghts......and buy sharp hooks.....and a good hook sharpener......


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

I dont usually fish steelhead much but I've been going the last couple of weeks pulling crankbaits with my walleye gear, 20lb smoke fireline and have had a fair number of fish on. Apparently they're not very line shy using crankbaits.


----------

